

How Ruben Gamez dealt with churn and used it to his advantage to grow Bidsketch - jitnut
http://blog.bestunning.net/cutting-churn-ruben-bidsketch-decreased-churn-rate-retained-customers/

======
patrickxb
There are some good points in here, like making the comment textarea in the
cancel form required.

I can't imagine having a 30-45 minute phone call with a service that I just
cancelled, though.

~~~
jitnut
Yeah, it came as a surprise to me as well. May be once customer settled down a
bit after cancellation, he might be receptive to such calls.

